# Componentes electronicos



## hidromagnetismo (Sep 23, 2010)

Buenas a todos, 

Estoy trantando de hacer un receptor AM para una frecuencia única, pero me faltan dos componentes, un diodo el 1N60 que no le hayo su reemplazo por ningun lado y donde vivo no lo tienen y........tambien un condensador de 10 y 30 pF, sólo conseguí uno de 22 pF. 

Mi pregunta es, si yo pongo dos de estos condensadores en serie para consegir que su capacidad sea de 11 uF, el circuito se comportará casi igual que si consiguiera un condensador de 10 pF?, la frecuencia de la portadora está entre los 0.9-1 Mhz, no sé si esto de poner dos condensadores en serie para conseguir un valor determinado sea válido al trabajar con radiofrecuancias, por eso pregunto, y si por favor saben del equivalente al diodo 1N60, que no lo consiguo.

Gracias de antemano...


----------



## goguma (Sep 29, 2010)

hidromagnetismo dijo:


> Estoy trantando de hacer un receptor AM para una frecuencia única, pero me faltan dos componentes, un diodo el 1N60



Y el 1N34 creo q*ue* te podria servir


----------



## hidromagnetismo (Sep 29, 2010)

Oye gracias por responder,  , pero ya lo averigué, el 1N60 es un simple diodo de germanio de uso general, confiando que deje pasar los 200 mV , puede ser cualquiera de su serie, eso es lo que importa.

Gracias...


----------

